# HTST - Drying Towel Deal



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello all,

IT'S HERE AGAIN!

We are running a deal on our Extra Large Drying Towels.

£4.50 FREE UK Delivery
- OR -
order 5 or more at £4 each with FREE UK Delivery

During checkout select *"Collect in Store"* to avoid the postage charge.
*Please note free delivery is on the towels only*

http://www.shopnshine.co.uk/super-plush-drying-towel

*ENDS: 20:00 - 4/9/14*


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Brilliant towels, great price.... Tempted!


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

How do I get the free delivery? Trying to order 5 now. Thanks


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

Im having one of them!

Edit.........Ordered


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Any chance of free delivery to NI for this towel deal?


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Just re read it again. 

All ordered 100002029


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

pm sent.


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Nico1970 said:


> Any chance of free delivery to NI for this towel deal?


Hi buddy,

Yes this is a UK wide offer so we can include N.I


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll be ordering some more.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Ordered 2 

100002033


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Shopnshine said:


> Hi buddy,
> 
> Yes this is a UK wide offer so we can include N.I


Cheers!

Order #: 100002034 just placed


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Order 100002035


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

I would just like to point out that the FREE Delivery is for the towels only. If you wish to order other things then postage applies if the spend is below £45


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Your order # is: 100002037 :thumb:


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

It is displaying out of stock. Cannot place my order.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I might be due you more money for postage - my order is no. 100002032 - if I am due any more money just let me know and I will get it paid asap for you.


----------



## Ballatie (Apr 13, 2009)

Can't believe I keep missing these. Old age doesn't come alone. My fingers to getting slow!


----------



## agent gibbs (Jul 23, 2010)

It is displaying out of stock. Cannot place my order


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

So sorry, the website has now been updated and back in stock


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks.  Order# is: 100002048


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Shopnshine said:


> I would just like to point out that the FREE Delivery is for the towels only. If you wish to order other things then postage applies if the spend is below £45


Yet again I need to point out the above!

If you want additional items do not select "Collect in Store" as they will not be posted. FREE post is for Towels only.


----------



## ViralEye (Sep 1, 2014)

Ordered thank you 

Your order # is: 100002050


----------



## scoobyc (May 29, 2006)

Your site states no free delivery for KW postcodes normally, is this still true with this deal?


----------



## agent gibbs (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you for your purchase!

Your order # is: 100002058.


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

scoobyc said:


> Your site states no free delivery for KW postcodes normally, is this still true with this deal?


On this occasion it's not a problem as they are posted via Royal Mail. This is the case when the orders are 2kg and heavier as these go via Parcelforce who charge an expensive surcharge to those postcodes listed.


----------



## ToZander208 (Aug 22, 2014)

Just to get things clear if i press collect in store it will still be delivered to my address am i correct?


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

ToZander208 said:


> Just to get things clear if i press collect in store it will still be delivered to my address am i correct?


Yes they will, however if you have not ordered already we will be pulling the deal down shortly.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Just took one at the last minute:thumb:


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

ordered 5 ref 100002061


----------



## ToZander208 (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks got my order in time ref100002059


----------



## millsyd (Mar 30, 2011)

Is the deal ended now?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

The site still shows that it's on. Fingers crossed for you. Order and find out?


----------



## Ballatie (Apr 13, 2009)

Order placed. Many thanks. 100002066.


----------



## slyshot (May 11, 2012)

order placed for 5 thank you Your order # is: 100002073.


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

Order placed: 100002074


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Your order # is: 100002079

Looked like it was still available, if not please contact me


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Dode your order is fine  as of 17:50 5/9/14 this offer has now finished...

Thank you for all of your orders


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks very much.


----------



## ViralEye (Sep 1, 2014)

Quick delivery! Thank you


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Towels well received here too. Many thanks Dom....:thumb:

Cheers


----------



## alpinaman (Oct 9, 2008)

And me...........Excellent service.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Arrived here too thanks :thumb:
Going in washer now


----------



## ViralEye (Sep 1, 2014)

What's the best wash settings??


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I only have one...put in laundry basket and Mrs sorts tadah!

Seriously I put mine in on a 40 degree wash most important to use non bio powder or tablet and some say to use white vinegar but I haven't found that I need to.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I miss the bloody delivery. 
Can't collect until Thursday now.


----------



## T-5ones (Sep 12, 2006)

Good sized and good looking towels, speedy delivery. Thank you.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

ViralEye said:


> What's the best wash settings??


I did 2 washes, first at 60 then at 40, just to make sure most of colour out.

Usually I wash all my car towels and cloths as hot as possible, 95, never had a problem with it :thumb: 
Always use liquid too due to myths and rumours about powder not always fully disolving

Sometime do an extra rinse too


----------



## agent gibbs (Jul 23, 2010)

agent gibbs said:


> Thank you for your purchase!
> 
> Your order # is: 100002058.


Arrived today....Thank you


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

My order arrived yesterday, happy with the drying towels and the other stuff I bought :thumb:


----------



## makey (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi mate is free deliverly still on if order 5 bud.
Cheers


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Got mine yesterday, thanks


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Picked up mine from the local post office along with some other products. Very happy.


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

makey said:


> Hi mate is free deliverly still on if order 5 bud.
> Cheers


The deal is now over however we offer free delivery on orders over £45 in case you needed anything else.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Any chance of another towel deal please?


----------



## ViralEye (Sep 1, 2014)

Pittsy said:


> Any chance of another towel deal please?


I second that - could do with a few more


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Don't tempt me, I already have 10! :lol:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I should have a bought more than I did, I would buy more if there was another deal on.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I wud take ten if they put them back on offer


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

On 10 your only paying an extra 50p than what you would with the offer: 
10 on offer = £40 + free p&p
10 through site = £36 (£40 - 10% DW code or SNS10) + £4.50 del = £40.50
I got 5 (so £2.50 more than when on offer), but they're still a quality towel and very reasonably priced compared to some others.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

e60mad said:


> On 10 your only paying an extra 50p than what you would with the offer:
> 10 on offer = £40 + free p&p
> 10 through site = £36 (£40 - 10% DW code or SNS10) + £4.50 del = £40.50
> I got 5 (so £2.50 more than when on offer), but they're still a quality towel and very reasonably priced compared to some others.


I will take 5 then:thumb: that's if there back on offer:confused.


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

Deal live again, until 10pm 7/10/14

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4689074#post4689074


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

So you will deliver the item even if i select collect from store?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

smifeune said:


> So you will deliver the item even if i select collect from store?


Correct.


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

One ordered too try


----------



## Ashton (Apr 30, 2006)

Any chance of buying one from you in this deal? Many thanks


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Ashton said:


> Any chance of buying one from you in this deal? Many thanks


Now ended


----------

